# passenger car lighting DC only



## michael cuneo (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi I was wondering about lighting up some caboose'sI know you need a bridge rectifier + a capacitor to keep things lit over bad spots I'm guessing bridge rectifier is for both directions any help would be greatly appreciated ,maybe a diagram? thanks Mike


----------



## sbeck80 (May 14, 2012)

michael cuneo said:


> Hi I was wondering about lighting up some caboose'sI know you need a bridge rectifier + a capacitor to keep things lit over bad spots I'm guessing bridge rectifier is for both directions any help would be greatly appreciated ,maybe a diagram? thanks Mike


Try this site:
http://www.sumidacrossing.org/ModelTrains/ModelTrainDCC/CarInteriorLighting/CarLightBoard/


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Not much of a diagram required, the bridge rectifier followed by a large enough electrolytic capacitor to hold up for power interruptions on the track. For LED lighting, you'd then want current limiting, easiest is a resistor, for constant intensity, something like a CL2 constant current device would do.


----------

